# milk



## klc9100 (Oct 25, 2010)

does anyone use almond or coconut milk for protein shakes. if so, why? i've read alot of articles saying it's good & bad.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 25, 2010)

No because it cost more than it's worth.

I didn't know you could milk an almond...


----------



## Marat (Oct 25, 2010)

klc9100 said:


> does anyone use almond or coconut milk for protein shakes. if so, why? i've read alot of articles saying it's good & bad.



A lot of articles say that coconut/almond milk is "bad"? Please share.


----------



## alexis12345 (Oct 25, 2010)

I use coconut milk in my daily shakes and I feel awesome. Also, I've heard and read lots of good things about coconut milk. It has huge health benefits.


----------



## LAM (Oct 25, 2010)

klc9100 said:


> does anyone use almond or coconut milk for protein shakes. if so, why? i've read alot of articles saying it's good & bad.



any article that claims a natural food substance is bad for you is bullshit.  all natural foods are ALWAYS good for us as long as the person is not allergic to them, only the amount consumed per serving becomes an issue.  

almonds are a very healthy nut and contain plenty of healthy fats, fiber and other nutrients  the same applies to coconuts, the only thing a person really has to worry about with them is the MCT's in the fats.  consuming to many MCT's when the body is not used to them will cause GI distress and cause the lower GI to purge.


----------



## klc9100 (Oct 25, 2010)

i mistyped. not articles, but stuff on message boards, etc. and nobody said it was "bad for you", they were saying it wasn't as good for mixing protein shakes as regular milk is, for various reasons.

i know alot of people don't know what they are talking about, that's why i always ask here.


----------



## LAM (Oct 25, 2010)

fats you want to avoid post workout because they delay gastric emptying or the rate at which the stomach contents migrate to the lower GI where the majority of digestion/absorption of nutrients takes place.

for the coconut milk just do a quick search on medium-chained triglycerides (MCTs)...very good for you but the body has to get used to ingesting MCTs slowly or you WILL get the trots!


----------



## markpotter (Oct 26, 2010)

*almond* *milk* contains a wide range of vital nutrients and need not to be fortified with vitamins or minerals. It has no saturated fats, cholesterol, and its levels of calories are low making it very healthy, especially to those trying to lose weight and will keep them fit.   Most people prefer it to rice and soy *milk*.
[FONT=&quot]Recruitment Agency[/FONT]



​


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 26, 2010)

when bulking I use coconut oil (solid at room temp) . . it's all saturated fat . . too much sat fat in your diet can't be too good.

can you elaborate why coconut derived fat is beneficial?


----------



## LAM (Oct 26, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> when bulking I use coconut oil (solid at room temp) . . it's all saturated fat . . too much sat fat in your diet can't be too good.
> 
> can you elaborate why coconut derived fat is beneficial?



medium chained triglycerides (MCT's) are a short-chained fatty acid that the body utilizes more like a sugar than a fat.  because of the shorter chained fat molecule it's easily metabolized, more like a simple sugar w/o the related increase in blood glucose and insulin.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 26, 2010)

LAM said:


> medium chained triglycerides (MCT's) are a short-chained fatty acid that the body utilizes more like a sugar than a fat. because of the shorter chained fat molecule it's easily metabolized, more like a simple sugar w/o the related increase in blood glucose and insulin.


 
LAM, would you recommend it in a cut? If so, how much?


----------



## leemaria (Oct 29, 2010)

coconut milk is always good for health.coconut milk contain lots of nutrition and minerals.


----------



## jackanderson (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi I agree with you that coconut milk is healthy for our health. As Coconut milk contains many vitamins, minerals and electrolytes, including potassium, calcium and chloride.Coconut milk can help boost the immune system.Coconut milk is also  known to relieve the symptoms of sore throats and ulcers


----------



## Work IN Progress (Dec 29, 2010)

I have nipples Greg.  Could you milk me?


----------



## GMO (Dec 29, 2010)

jackanderson said:


> Hi I agree with you that coconut milk is healthy for our health. As Coconut milk contains many vitamins, minerals and electrolytes, including potassium, calcium and chloride.Coconut milk can help boost the immune system.Coconut milk is also  known to relieve the symptoms of sore throats and ulcers



F**K that new age vegetarian s**t and drink some good old fashioned dairy milk ya panzies!


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 29, 2010)

goddam anus-whisperers


----------



## theryano (Dec 29, 2010)

Good ol' 2 % cow milk for me...during bulking that is.


----------



## Beejis60 (Dec 29, 2010)

LAM said:


> any article that claims a natural food substance is bad for you is bullshit.  all natural foods are ALWAYS good for us as long as the person is not allergic to them, only the amount consumed per serving becomes an issue.
> 
> almonds are a very healthy nut and contain plenty of healthy fats, fiber and other nutrients  the same applies to coconuts, the only thing a person really has to worry about with them is the MCT's in the fats.  consuming to many MCT's when the body is not used to them will cause GI distress and cause the lower GI to purge.





theCaptn' said:


> when bulking I use coconut oil (solid at room temp) . . it's all saturated fat . . too much sat fat in your diet can't be too good.
> 
> can you elaborate why coconut derived fat is beneficial?



Plant-derived saturated fats are not the same as animal-derived saturated fats; they're A LOT more healthy than the mainstream education and media lead you to believe.  And it's already been said in here why it's beneficial; the MCT content.  It's also readily converted to energy unlike most fats and actually contains less calories than most oils, though not drastic.  Plus the flavor is amazing, I eat it directly off the measuring spoon, unless when cooking with it, then I'll just lick the spoon clean.  But remember that you can't cook extremely high with it and when sauteeing, I wouldn't go beyond a medium setting.



theCaptn' said:


> LAM, would you recommend it in a cut? If so, how much?



I don't "cut" or I would say I do use it on a cut.  3-6tbsp a day is plenty, especially if you're going the keto route.  Like everyone else said, slowly bring up your intake.  
Also make sure you're buying the organic extra virgin, non-expeller-pressed, non-chemically treated coconut oil.  All cold-pressed oils, not only coconut, have a lot of the aromatics and health benefits in them but decompose at elevated temperatures thus lowering the smoke point; the chemically treated, non-organic oils have zero health benefits for you but are great for high-temperature cooking and frying.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 29, 2010)

I have a jar of coconut oil too. I'm not a fan of too many sat. fats though.


----------



## Beejis60 (Dec 29, 2010)

SloppyJ said:


> I have a jar of coconut oil too. I'm not a fan of too many sat. fats though.



read my post above.  If you don't believe me, research it yourself and you will see that not all saturated fats are the same.


----------



## klc9100 (Dec 29, 2010)

work in progress said:


> i have nipples greg. Could you milk me?


 lol


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 29, 2010)

Beejis60 said:


> read my post above. If you don't believe me, research it yourself and you will see that not all saturated fats are the same.


 

Looked it up. You're correct. One article even said MCT's are thermogenic and highly metabolic. 

Looks like Ill start adding some into my shakes.


----------



## pancho (Dec 29, 2010)

my dad works at a dairy... i drink good ole whole milk... FREE !!!love it...


----------



## Beejis60 (Dec 29, 2010)

SloppyJ said:


> Looked it up. You're correct. One article even said MCT's are thermogenic and highly metabolic.
> 
> Looks like Ill start adding some into my shakes.



It's solid at room temp; melts around 75 or 76F so it may be hard to add to a shake.  Like I said though, it tastes awesome that you can eat it directly off a spoon.  The texture is kind of a mindfuck since it feels greasy but tastes like coconut.



pancho said:


> my dad works at a dairy... i drink good ole whole milk... FREE !!!love it...



That's greater than whole milk   But ya, I used to live on a dairy farm and that stuff was the tits.  I assume they don't homogenize and pasteurize it before they sell it, right?  If so, that's the best stuff to have.


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 29, 2010)

Beejis60 said:


> It's solid at room temp; melts around 75 or 76F so it may be hard to add to a shake. Like I said though, it tastes awesome that you can eat it directly off a spoon. The texture is kind of a mindfuck since it feels greasy but tastes like coconut.


 
Yeah man I have a jar of it right beside my peanut butter. I figure my blender would just chop it up good enough.


----------



## Hell (Dec 29, 2010)

Ive been drinking about a 1/2 gallon of whole milk a day.....De-li-Cious!!


----------



## Mike Ceno (Dec 29, 2010)

Work In Progress, love the avatar,, now only if those girls were standing in front of a dallas cowboys star!!


----------



## Work IN Progress (Dec 29, 2010)

Mike Ceno said:


> Work In Progress, love the avatar,, now only if those girls were standing in front of a dallas cowboys star!!




I know your just joking right.   I will let that one go.  

You dont wanna open that can of worms anyway.

Anyway this thread needs some more milk talk.  Lets learn all we can about milk.   White milk, Chocolate milk, Goats milk, coconut milk, Milk of Magnesia, Harvey Milk, Louie Pasteur, and all of that.


----------



## pritih (Dec 30, 2010)

*benefits of milk*

Health benefits of milk include 
good bone health, 
robust skin, 
good immune system, 
prevention of illnesses such as hypertension, dental decay, dehydration, respiratory problems, obesity, osteoporosis and even some forms of cancer. The beneficial health nutrients obtained from milk are mandatory for human body and help in prevention of chronic ailments.


----------



## Beejis60 (Dec 30, 2010)

White milk, whether skim, whole or otherwise, is that it's extremely low GI, around 30-32.


----------



## pritih (Jan 11, 2011)

Milk is an unavoidable part of human diet. Different         types of milk that we consume include different kinds of nutrients. Milk         provides us with minerals, protein, fat, carbohydrate, and vitamins. So         it is also called as a complete diet.


----------



## rokiab3 (Jan 20, 2011)

Work In Progress, love the avatar,, now only if those girls were standing in front of a dallas cowboys star!!


----------



## rokiab3 (Jan 20, 2011)

Ive been drinking about a 1/2 gallon of whole milk a day.....De-li-Cious!!


----------



## goodgodimugly (Jan 21, 2011)

It's not economical, so no


----------



## Beejis60 (Jan 21, 2011)

goodgodimugly said:


> It's not economical, so no



$2 for this:
Skim Milk - 1280 calories; 0g fat; 192g carbs; 128g Protein
1% Milk - 1600 calories; 40g fat; 192g carbs; 128g Protein
2% Milk - 1920 calories; 80g fat; 192g carbs; 128g Protein
Whole Milk - 2400 calories; 128g fat; 192g carbs; 128g Protein

Ya, certainly NOT economical whatsoever....


----------



## bodydwl (Jan 21, 2011)

I just go water.


----------



## swammy0420 (May 20, 2011)

Milk eggs tuna banana diet!!


----------

